

Comparison: CppCat, Cppcheck, PVS-Studio and Visual Studio - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0241/

======
AndreyKarpov
How we compared code analyzers:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0086/](http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0086/)

Dump: [http://www.viva64.com/external-
pictures/txt/SCA_Comparison.x...](http://www.viva64.com/external-
pictures/txt/SCA_Comparison.xlsx)

